# Delta Waterfowl



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

TO: Fargo Moorhead Area Delta Members

FROM: Brad Hanson, Chapter Chairman
Fargo Moorhead Area Chapter Delta Waterfowl

DATE: November 3, 2004

SUBJECT: It's Time !!!!! Let's form a Great Chapter!!!!!

It's time we form a great Delta Waterfowl chapter here in our area. I know you are passionate about waterfowling and want to preserve and grow waterfowl populations for future hunting! Here is your chance to help in this great effort!

We are having an informal meeting to get to know the Delta members and look at getting our chapter on the map!

Where: Gander Mountain Fargo
Gander Mountain Lodge

Date: November 11, 2004

Time: 7:00 p.m.

Please join us at Gander Mountain and have a great time discussing waterfowl hunting and waterfowl issues. If you have any questions please feel free to contact Brad Hanson at 612-382-6041-c or 218-937-5778- h or Delta Waterfowl at 888-987-3695.

For the future of ducks and duck hunting! 

Thanks Dick for starting a message on the Forum!

Deltaboy


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

So, how did you guys make out? Did you get a few people interested in forming the new chapter?

When you're chapter gets off the ground you really should think about having Delta Youth Hunt. I run one up here and it's fantasic! Let me know if there is anything I can help you with.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris
We decided to organize a chapter last night, Next meeting will be December 2 @7 P.M. Gander Lodge Gander Mountain Fargo ND

I really like the youth involvement aspect. If we can not get young people involved the sport is going to die, I learned a lot last night and look forward to being involved.

Bob


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry i couldn't make it. i plan on being at the next one. thanks for the info bob.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Good work boys!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

That's great news! I've been wondering for awhile why the heck ND doesn't have a chapter already, after all Delta does have it's US HQ down there.

If you are interested I would like to talk to you more about the youth hunt program and how you guys might be able to get one going for next year.

Here in Manitoba we are currently running 7 different youth duck hunts through out the regular and youth seasons. This past year we had over 200 kids attend these hunts. Each year the program grows and more and more kids are getting involved in waterfowling.

Maybe when you guys are a little more organized I can come down and talk to you guys and help it get off the ground.

Sorry, I'm just a little enthuastic about the youth hunt program.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris
Thanks for the offer, Next meeting is going to be more organizational, I am sure we will need all the help we can get, and from my point of view all help will be welcome!!

Don't ever apologize for enthusiasm, it is refreshing !!

keep in touch
Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

Currently ND has three chapters (Bismarck, Wilton, and Fargo).

Wilton and Fargo are new this year - Wish them the best!

Bismarck has been around now for 2.5 years. We have done a lot with our chapter... We are in the process of building wood duck boxes with a local boy scout troop and plan on having them in place before next spring. We are going to have a running log on each box, with the help of the scouts. We are also going to place hen houses and do the same thing. This is a great way to start with the youth. We have also joined NWTF for a youth day. This too has been a great event. Some of the other things we have done with our WHF have been supporting a youth trap event where youth can come and get instruction for ten weeks and not pay a dime... They have club members help them with basic safety and most of all learn how to use a gun, which will pay off while they are in the field. We have talked about doing a local youth hunt, but our focus hasn't brought us to that point yet. I would be interested in what your doing with the youth hunt...

I think it's great to have a guy like you helping youth get started... Don't ever let your joy for this fade away!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Keep me informed how everything is going, I Would like to help in anyway I can.  PM me if you want my e-mail address.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

grand forks needs one


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kooshnitz said:


> grand forks needs one


Contact Deltaboy, he'll help you start it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hollywood (Chris Hustad), who do I need to talk to about the Bismarck and Wilton chapters? I'd like to join one/both of the groups since I hunt in both areas extensively.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry Hollywood, I found your listing of the groups.......but do you have a Wilton Delta contact? I didn't see it.


----------

